# Bubbly Apple Topping- TNT



## crewsk (Apr 26, 2005)

1/4C. butter or margarine
2 small apples, cored & sliced
1/4C. brown sugar, packed
1/4C. chopped nuts(I use pecans)
1/8C. water

In a small frying pan, melt butter. Add apples & cook, stirring occasionally, until tender. Stir in brown sugar, nuts, & water; heat through. Serve hot over pancakes, French toast, waffles, or ice cream.


This is from Where's Mom Now That I Need Her? Surviving Away From Home By Betty Rae Frandsen, Kathryn J. Frandsen, & Kent P. Frandsen.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2005)

I can almost taste this.  SO YUMMMMMY!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 27, 2005)

Tripple that recipe, use pecans for the nuts, and put it in a pie-shell.  You'll have created a new and scrumptious dessert, a pecan-apple pie.  Sounds too good.  'Tis a sad thing to be diabetic.  So many great ideas that I just shouldn't be trying out.  So someone out there, play with this idea and let me know how it turns out.  Maybe put a lattice-work crust on top.

I mean, after all, a pecan pie is almost a caramel sauce in a crust, with pecans in it.  And what goes better with caramel than apples?   

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Apr 27, 2005)

Ohhh...or even make it like a cobbler with a crunchy crumb topping! Thanks for that idea Goodweed!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 27, 2005)

STOP IT YOU TWO!!!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 27, 2005)

What.    What did I say?  Was only bouncing around a quaint idea with Crewsk.  It was just innocent fun.

Hey!  What's that pounding on the door!  It's...  Somebody help me!  It's the anti-treat-yourself-good police.  Ow.  Those cuffs are too tight.  Hey watch it.  Ow.  No cuffing in the back of the head.  Whadaya mean I only get bread and water for a week?  Can I make the bread?  Ow.  I was only kidding.  No.  You can't do this.  I refuse to eat in the high-school cafeteria.  Have you ever had to eat that stuff they serve?  I WANT MY LAWYER!  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 28, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Ohhh...or even make it like a cobbler with a crunchy crumb topping! Thanks for that idea Goodweed!!



A crisp or cobler type topping.  Pure genius.  Crewsk, where were you when I was young and looking for a wife?  Not that there's anything wrong with my DW.    Love her dearly, and have for 27 years now.  But her food tastes are a bit limited, ok, down-right restrictive.  I want to fly on magic carpets of fondant, and swim in well spiced pasta sauce.  I want to color the world with the rich blue of the blueberry, and the deep red of a cherry.  I want to sing the praises of tofu smoothies, flavored with exotic and wonderful fruits.

Oh.  Sorry about that.  Got carried away for a minute.   My kids tell me I'm a goofball.  Can you imagine such a thing?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 28, 2005)

Yall are so inventive today!!!

I love the variations you developed in such an impromptu manner.  

Here is one more.  Cut the pie dough in small circles, spoon in topping, fold dough in half and seal with a fork.  Fry in deep fat til golden and drain.  Fried apple pies.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 28, 2005)

Goodweed, I'm sorry but I was a mere babe in swaddling clothes 27 years ago. I don't think you're a goofball at all, just very imaginative & inventive. In my book, that's the best way to be!

Choc, I'm going to have to break out the deep fryer very soon now! Thanks!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> What.    What did I say?  Was only bouncing around a quaint idea with Crewsk.  It was just innocent fun.



Your quaint idea is making me hyperventilate!!! lol   

crewsk - fried apple pies would probably be cooked in a skillet versus a deep fryer.  Choc can verify this.  Or tell me I'm crazy! lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

I wonder if this would make the ultimate apple pie milkshake?


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 28, 2005)

A skillet would be good for this, or you can deep fry them also.

It depends on what you like!

I had to edit cause I hit enter before I was ready!


----------



## licia (Apr 28, 2005)

How would it be to BAKE the pies?  That would certainly save lots of fat calories. Would that work?


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 28, 2005)

Sure you can bake the pies, and they will be good.

But then you will have something other than the classic soul food fried pies!


----------



## crewsk (Apr 28, 2005)

I've had them skillet fried, deep fried, & baked. Although grandma always fried them in her cast iron skillet. One of my quickie desserts is to take a can of apple pie filling & refrigerated cressent rolls & make apple pies like that then drizzle a powder sugar glaze over them while they're still warm. Next time I make them, I'm going to use this recipe instead of the canned stuff. 

So, I'd have to say that baking it would work with regular pie crust. I mean, aren't pie crusts usually baked when making a regular pie?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm sure that would work crewsk.  The good old fashioned fried pies are - well, fried LOL  But for artery's sake baking would definately be better!!!  I've got to try this stuff crewsk - I don't get excited over sweets but this has caught my eye.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2005)

Tried making the fry-pies last night.  But I used too small of a skillet and too small of a spatula.  The result, incredible flavor, but with a pie that had fallen apart when plated.  It would have been incredible placed in a bowl with a scoop of good vanilla ice cream on top, but alas, no ice cream in the house right now.  My wife said it was still incredible.  And she's a picky eater.  Kudos to Crewsk for the apple filling recipe.  Sadly, I was a good boy and didn't eat any.  BUT I WANTED TO!

I'm going to have to pick a day and eat virtually no carbs all day, and then treat myself with this recipe.  

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm glad your wife enjoyed it Goodweed! Thanks for the feedback!!


----------

